# Bmx anfängerin



## lisakurz (8. August 2013)

Hallo  alle Zusammen.
  Ich Stelle mich mal kurz vor. Ich bin  die Lisa bin 19 Jahre und würde gerne Bmx Fahren. 
  Haben es schon seit Wochen verfolg und mir extrem viele Videos  angeschaut, was ich gerne machen würde wäre Bmx Flatland. Habe die Letzten Monate auf ein bmx bike gespart, habe so ungefähr 600 Euro zu Verfügung. Doch leider weiss ich nicht worauf es ankommt, habe bei http://www.erfahrungen.com/mit/fahrrad-de/ mir so viele Räder angeschaut, doch leider Weiß ich immer noch nicht welches ich mit holen sollte. Es wäre super nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Und  vielleicht mir auch paar tricks beibringen könnte. Wohne in Köln, und wenn ich mein Bmx habe würde ich dann super viel fahren gehen. Wäre toll wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müsste.
  Vielen Dank
  Lg Lisa


----------



## Votec Tox (8. August 2013)

Hallo Lisa!
Bin auch Flatlandanfängerin, hatte mir ein gebrauchtes KHE Paris geholt:
http://bmx.transworld.net/1000101363/news/khes-paris-iii-lt-complete-flatland-bike/
ist zwar nicht "up to date" aber dafür bekam ich für kl. Geld ein absolut neuwertiges Rad. Da macht man nicht soviel Geld kaputt.
Denn Flatland ist echt zeitintensiv, ähnlich wie Fahrradtrial sieht es so lässig aus, man muß aber üben, üben, üben 
Am Besten mit Jemanden zusammen. Ansonsten gibts jede Menge Filme im Internet und sogar ein Buch:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/BMX-Riding-Skills-Flatland-Tricks/dp/B004KAB78U"]BMX Riding Skills: The Guide to Flatland Tricks: Shek Hon: Amazon.com: Books[/ame]

Falls Du ein neues Rad kaufen möchtest ist das Kunstform eine gute Adresse, speziell für Flatland:
http://www.kunstform.org/de/flatland/
Ist aber in Stuttgart.
Viel Spaß in Zukunft beim flatten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petersq0n (17. August 2013)

Hey Lisa,
schau am besten mal bei www.global-flat.com vorbei, da gibts es ein deutschen Unterforum wo auch ein Marktplatz sichtbar wird sobald man sich auf der Seite anmeldet. Dort bekommst du Custom bikes teilweise für den Preis wie in den Shop die Kompletträder weggehen. Und den leuten kannst du da auch "bild" vertrauen, da es eine recht kleine Gemeinde ist die sehr stark zusammen hält.

Wenn du sons noch Fragen bezüglich Flatland oder Rad hast, kannst du mir gerne eine PM schicken, fahr mitlerweile seit knapp 9 Jahren Flatland


----------



## pierrobmx (10. Januar 2014)

kommt jetzt vlt. zu spät, aber Das Radio comrad ist Top!


----------

